# 90/10 Rule?



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I've seen two ads for chefs today with this phrase: "Ensures standard of 90/10 rule is met in kitchen". Can someone tell me exactly what this means?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I am not sure if this is the same concept, but when I was in corporate food service, we had the 90/10 rule for the proportion of fresh to canned/frozen product.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Thats it Jim, and meet budget or profits depending on your operation. Looks good on paper but hard to do when fuel is driving all of our costs up. Sysco is charging a fuel service charge on all deliveries now and I expect that to be raised soon.................


----------



## chef nettie (Jul 12, 2012)

Ugh.  I really do not like Sysco.  For so many reasons. U S Foods is the best as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## braising cows (Aug 12, 2012)

It could also be a reference to a "kickback" program. Anytime you get a percentage back weekly, quarterly or annually they want 90% of your business and the other 10% can go to other purveyors.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Um, the thread is FOUR years old folks!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I realize that the restaurant business is predicated on perishable product, but I didn't realize that threads on this forum had a use by date! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*LOL PETE!!!*_

You Go!


----------

